# the not so intense wooden boat plans...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Free Boat Plans


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Bateau.com is also a decent source of plans. Thanks for the source Stick, I'll add that to my library.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the links.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

build the houseboat. sell the house and tools thats real retirement


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

keep the tools....
boats always need fixing....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> keep the tools....
> boats always need fixing....


Thanks Stick, when I was in high school my brother and I built a 12' runabout from plans like those and in my 20's I built 3 of the 8'and 10' car topper Prams from those very plans.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3HJtuO1-n5aU0Yta0trQXM0MXM/view?pref=2&pli=1

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thanks Stick, when I was in high school my brother and I built a 12' runabout from plans like those and in my 20's I built 3 of the 8'and 10' car topper Prams from those very plans.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3HJtuO1-n5aU0Yta0trQXM0MXM/view?pref=2&pli=1
> 
> Herb


so far it's been 3 canoes, 2 kayaks and 2 dingys...
all w/o glass work as they weren't intended for use but were props in a sports bar...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> so far it's been 3 canoes, 2 kayaks and 2 dingys...
> all w/o glass work as they weren't intended for use but were props in a sports bar...


Mine were before Fiber glass and the largest OB motor at the time was 25 hp. We had a 3.5 hp. Firestone made by Scott Attwater,after we worked our way up to a motor from rowing all those year, we were really living high then. The prams were our duck hunting boats.

herb


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Boat- a hole in the water into which you pour enormous sums of money.

Do any of you recall the story of the guy who built a boat in his basement and then had to tear out the door to get it out?
Sold my bass boat 10 years ago and never regretted it. My canoe hasn't been in the water in 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

at least that's better than having to rip out entire walls...


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> so far it's been 3 canoes, 2 kayaks and 2 dingys...
> all w/o glass work as they weren't intended for use but were props in a sports bar...


Knew a fellow in Round O, SC who built canoes from strips. He got to know a world famous chair maker in CA and that got him into the big leagues. Last contact I had with him his canoes were going for $40k and up and never went near the water. Workmanship was outstanding. He came up with a duel laminate router setup where one side was grooved and the other tongued in one pass through the jig (?). His paddles sold for $600 a pop. Maybe we are building the wrong products. lol


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I gotta stop reading these damn canoe/boat threads!!!!!!!


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> Free Boat Plans


Thanks for the post if you look under power boats and scroll down to Sea Rover my dad and I built the 17' version back in 1957. Sure brings back memories:smile: I think he got the plans from Popular Mechanics. Back than they were the magazine to go to for plans. He also built a band-saw and table saw from their plans. The first boat he built was a 15 footer and he made a welder to make the trailer for that one. He and a friend made their own motor controls for the 17 footer. I also built a band saw from the same plans and my son still has the saw. The saw was made from 2" pipe as the frame. I guess I am rambling but memories are great.


----------

